# British student looking for work in Italy



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello, 

My name is George and I'm 20 year old Modern Languages student at Durham University. I am looking for work in Italy from August 2013 until February 2014 as part of my year abroad and I was wondering if you happen to know of anyone looking for someone with my profile. Having lived in Belgium all my life, I am fluent in both English and French and also speak Italian and Spanish to a high level. 

I am happy to do practically anything as long as I am in an environment where I can be exposed to Italian as much as possible (Bar/restaurant/hotel work, Auparing, coaching a kids football team ect...)

I realise now is not the ideal time to be looking for employment in Italy but I would be very grateful if someone could give me some advice and/or point my in the direction of a family, company etc looking looking to fill a vacancy of any type.

Thanks in advance,

George


----------



## rickzullo (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi George,
I noticed that you listed several employment possibilities but the option of teaching English as a foreign language was conspicuously absent from your list. I can assure you that it's not only more accessible, but also more profitable than any of the other odd jobs that you mentioned. You'd be able to get started right away and wouldn't have to deal with the frustration of getting passed over in favor of an Italian citizen.
Just a thought.
Rick


----------



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi there Rick,
Thank you for your suggestion. I purposefully omitted teaching english from the list as I would ultimately like to avoid speaking english as much as a possibly can given that my year abroad is designed to improve my spoken Italian. I realise however that, as you said, such a job would be far more accessible and I will certainly look in to it but first want to explore other avenues where I could use my italian rather than my english. 

Thanks for the help,

George


----------



## rickzullo (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi George, yes, I sensed as much from your first email. But the unfortunate reality is that getting an English teaching job is practically guaranteed while anything else is practically impossible. (I'm also assuming that your English is mother tongue; most language schools won't hire anyone with an "accent," whatever that means--we all have accents, after all). 
Many Italians would LOVE to have any of those other jobs that you suggested, and most are finding it very difficult at the moment. I have met several multi-lingual Italian lawyers tending bar and waiting tables in the center of Rome. People with business degrees are answering phones at a hotel, etc.
In any case, it's extremely unlikely that you'll be hired for any job at all until you're living in Italy full time. Unless you have a very specific skill like an engineer or computer programmer, or high-level business manager, nobody would consider hiring you via email/internet. They prefer doing business face to face, whether you're an engineer or a bartender.
That's not to discourage you because you're young and probably very resourceful, so I'm sure that you'll figure something out once you're in Italy; "l'arte di arrangiarsi," as the Italians say.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## GeorgeBiesmans (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you very much for your help Rick. I have to say, I'm shocked to hear that so many people are in jobs they're massively over-qualified for and I will certainly look in to teaching english. I have actually just received an offer of working with a family and speaking english to their son every afternoon after school. Obviously italian is what I would like to be speaking but given they're prepared to offer me bed and board and given the job climate you described, I should probably think myself lucky and go for it! Thanks again!


----------



## rickzullo (Feb 17, 2013)

Great to hear that George! Yes, take the job/room/board with the family...it sounds like the perfect place to start. And don't worry about speaking Italian, you'll have PLENTY of chances. In fact, I'll bet that every so often you'll get a bit frustrated that you can't get your point across and you'll wish that you could find one bloody person who can understand English! Good luck to you!
Rick


----------



## mzaccaria (Jun 10, 2013)

*someone to work at our company in Siena*

Hi George
We're currently looking for someone to work at our company in Siena.
Please contact us on 0039 0577 208024
and would be pleased to go into more details 
Also please find our website on google - Allbus
Kindest regards
Michele


----------

